

Show HN: Translate apps like a pro with two-way Github sync - baylinguist
https://lingohub.com/welcome/developers

======
bettyst
I've been using Bitbucket a lot, is that also an option?

~~~
baylinguist
Yes. Bitbucket's API however does not support push-back

------
maerzbow
Is there also an option of you do not use Github?

~~~
hjuskewycz
Yep, actually anything is possible. Manual upload, REST API
([https://lingohub.com/developers/documentation/api](https://lingohub.com/developers/documentation/api))
or using the integrations (Github/Bitbucket)

